

Bump Key How-To - binarymax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwTVBWCijEQ

======
wdewind
I looked at masterlock's "patent pending bump resistant technology," that one
of their locksmiths called "an elegant piece of engineering." It looks to me
like they just put a tougher spring behind the cylinders so the bump doesn't
have enough energy to force the cylinder up.

Can anyone explain if there is something more interesting going on with bump
resistance?

edit: (this is the video linked below -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUJWc7rIj8I&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUJWc7rIj8I&feature=related)
\- didn't realize)

------
chaosmachine
For a better idea of how bumping actually works inside the lock, here's a
decent video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUJWc7rIj8I>

